# (Android) Bild(er) anzeigen lassen



## JavaUndC-Prog (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich schon ein  wenig mit der Programmierung mit dem Android Studio beschäftigt. 
Ich würde gerne wissen und lernen, wie es möglich ist sich mehrere Bilder anzeigen zu lassen. Ich stelle mir das ganze so vor. App wird gestartet und es wird mir ein Bild angezeigt. Mit einem Button Klick soll dann ein neues Bild angezeigt werden, dieses Bild bzw die Bilder sollen aber Lokal hinterlegt werden. 

In C# gibt man einfach den Dateipfad an und fertig ist. Aber wie sieht diese Implementierung in Android aus ?


Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------

